# Cavalier House in West London - opinions?



## TheOingoBoingoBandit (Mar 16, 2005)

This is Cavalier House based in Ealing, West London.


http://www.townends.co.uk/SITE/php/make_pdf.php?id=EAL080293&type=b

http://www.smartnewhomes.com/media/prop/69/1631019_1_46552_11_4_2006.jpg


A recently built apartment block, the green glass towers are actually private balconies.

I really like it. It's one of my favourite buildings in London and possibly my favourite in West London.

In a strange way, I think it's almost a modern interpertation of Brighton's Grand Hotel:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/97/Grand_Hotel_-_Brighton_-_02082004.jpg
http://www.victorianweb.org/art/architecture/nash/2.jpg





I'd be interested to know what everyone else's opinions of it's looks are...


----------



## aclifford (Jan 22, 2007)

I've gotta say that I really hate this building, i'd go so far as call it an abomination. There's a few buildings in London boroughs just like this done by the same developers. They take old ugly office blocks and convert them into apartments. 

Sorry to be so negative about a building you like.


----------

